# Question



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Quick question. When is it a good time to order/start the after program? (The new one, that is.) There is a big probability that I could start a new job which will involve traffic jam and traveling in the mornings (again!







). I feel so much better, you already know that, and I want to continue my improvement now that it will be back to the car and adapting to a new place.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi Zayaka!Did you get one of those jobs you had interviews for last week? Wasn't it three in one day? I hope they all offered you awesome jobs!







How have your headaches been? Any better? I have been concerned about you!  Laura


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Zay, congradulations if you get the job.







You could start it anytime you like really, although its good to wait a little bit for the other to finnish kicking in. Remind me exactly how long you have been done for again? Also, glad to hear your feeling well.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi guys.







eric, I am not sure how long it has been but it was around March. It's like you say, as time passes by I'll get better. The best part so far is that I am not thinking about the bathrooms as much. Last Friday I went to an amphitheater to see a concert and I had not been in that place for more than two years for that same reason. I even had a few drinks, so you can tell I was relaxed and having fun.Laura, I have not had any more strong headaches. Anyway, I am watching what I eat, even though I have not stopped completely with the chocolate.







The doc saw the blood tests I had the time I was in the ER and he told me it was not viral (like I was told) or low sugar. So, probably it was a migraine indeed. He gave me some indications on what to do if it happened again and there is a possible test to be done in the future. I have been feeling very well actually, just for some minor allergies (as always). And yes, this job is one of the three; I'm still waiting for their reply but even if they do not, I will have to find another one. Here I need to jump in the car and deal with the traffic jam, unfortunatly.


----------

